# Allumé ou éteint ??



## pampelune (24 Septembre 2002)

- J'ai souvent lu qu'il valait mieux laisser son ordinateur allumé en permanence et qu'un redémarrage journalier était inutile, voire néfaste. Cela est il valable pour les portables aussi (hormis les opérations faites la nuit sur osx)  ?

- De plus, concernant la batterie (je le laisse la plupart du temps au bureau), suivant apple il n'est pas nécessaire de débrancher vu le type de batterie, or un vendeur m'a indiqué qu'il était préférable de décharger/recharger pour optimiser la durée de vie de la batterie...

_Ce qui est sur c'est qu'en débranchant à 100% de charge j'ai 2H30 d'autonomie..._ 

Bref, ne sachant plus que penser un peu d'eau à mon moulin sera la bienvenue !! merci.

 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## benR (24 Septembre 2002)

je pense que tu risque d'avoir pas mal d'avis différents sur ces deux questions...

- comme j'ai peu de RAM, je suis obligé d'éteindre mon Ti tous les soirs, pour "remettre à zéro" les compteurs...

- pour la batterie, moi on m'a toujours dit que les batterie Lithium-Ion n'avait pas d'effet mémoire, et que donc tu pouvais les utiliser comme bon te semble (pas besoin de les vider avant de recharger...). je fais donc ça, et je ne m'en porte pas plus mal...


----------



## Guh (24 Septembre 2002)

En fait pour la décharge / charge complète, ce n'est valable que la première fois. Ensuite, tu fais comme tu le sens. C'est écrit dans la doc du Ti... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## WebOliver (24 Septembre 2002)

Depuis quelque temps je laisse mon iMac en veille la nuit. Donc je ne l'éteins plus, sauf pour les redémarrages obligatoires, comme les installations ou les rares plantages. /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## brome (24 Septembre 2002)

Meme chose pour moi, je n'eteins ou ne redemarre mon TiBook que dans des cas exceptionnels.

Concernant la batterie, c'est vrai qu'elle n'est pas censee avoir d'effet memoire. Par contre, sa duree de vie est limitee !
Ce que je veux dire, c'est que son autonomie decroit avec le temps, meme si on en prend bien soin. Ma batterie pouvait durer 5 H lorsqu'elle etait neuve, et seulement 2H30 un an et demi apres.
Bien sur, puisque je me sers principalement de mon TiBook sur secteur, cette baisse d'autonomie ne me gene pas trop. Mais j'hesite tout de meme a acheter une deuxieme batterie, au cas ou j'aurai besoin un jour d'une longue autonomie.

Le probleme de batterie concerne aussi les iPods : dans 2 ans, il faudra les jeter !

C'est la vie... c'est la societe de consommation qui est comme ca, que ca nous plaise ou pas.


----------



## florentdesvosges (25 Septembre 2002)

La batterie : tu peux faire comme bon te semble. Et je pense qu'elle a une durée de vie de plus de 2 ans (ma mienne est d'origine et marche nickel), mais bon, l'avenir le dira.

Comme les autres, je n'éteins plus mon Ti sauf si c'est obligé.

J'ai eu beau placer un beau BootPanel pour me forcer à redémarrer la bête; rien n'y fait /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  je suis un militant de la suspension d'activité.

Et puis tout le monde n'est pas comme benR  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif et son slot ram foutu qui lui oblige à rebooter pour ravigorer son système.


----------



## benR (25 Septembre 2002)

florentdesvosges a dit:
			
		

> * Et puis tout le monde n'est pas comme benR  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif et son slot ram foutu qui lui oblige à rebooter pour ravigorer son système.  *



J'ai l'impression que cette histoire va me poursuivre longtemps...
/ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## pampelune (26 Septembre 2002)

Merci à tous pour les infos...en bref je laisserai donc branché comme je l'ai toujours fait...après tout c'est pas la peine de se casser la tete !


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (13 Octobre 2002)

Salut, j'ai un iBook sous Jag' et la seule chose que j'ai a dire c que si j'avais pas du redemarrer à cause de cette saleté d'Explorer qui m'a flingué tout le système j'aurais pu depasser les *5 jours, 5 heures et 13 minutes* de fonctionnement la semaine dernière !!!
je suis dors et déjà en train de retenter le record !!!

j'utilise un petit utilitaire sympa (un dockling), qui donne le temps de fonctionnement de la bete...

http://www.versiontracker.com/moreinfo.fcgi?id=11454&amp;db=mac

ca pèse rien et ca fait des merveilles ..

ensuite je conseille le non moins utile X-Charge de Pierre Olivier Latour : 
http://www.versiontracker.com/moreinfo.fcgi?id=15982&amp;db=mac

voilà amusez vous bien avec vos batteries !!! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  

de plus sur un iBook le demarrage est long, l'extinction est longue .... le reveil est rapide, si rapide que t'as meme pas le temps de remettre l'écran droit qu'il est deja pret à bosser .. vive OS X


----------



## Oizo (17 Octobre 2002)

Moi je laisse toujours mon iBook en veille (MacOS 9) et les seules fois où je dois redémarrer c'est quand Explorer plante ! (une fois par semaine en moyenne quand même).


----------

